# Classical Music Suggestions for New Video Game



## Zaximillian (May 14, 2011)

Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor was used and re-purposed as the main video game music in the 1983 video game Gyruss. It remains famous among video game aficionados as being some of the finest music on any video game, partially because of Bach's genius and partially because of the very advanced music coming from the simplistic early '80s machinery that arcade machines were at the time.

Here's a link to how that turned out: 




My question is this: I have access to a MIDI library of some of the great classical pieces, and am designing a video game of my own. Which would be some lesser known but widely recognized pieces I could adopt for a space shooter game? Extra points for finding something big sounding and awesome in the key of G Major, since Project G is the working name of the game thus far.

You may email me at [email protected]. I look forward to the wealth of expertise here.


----------

